# Grand mal seizures in elderly dog



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a boxer-am bulldog cross who is just turning 13yo. 8 months ago, she had her first grand mal seizure. My vet had us watch for recurring within 24 hours or inability to recover, but she pulled right out of it. He said he could run tests and maybe suggest seizure meds, but given her age, it was not uncommon for occasional seizures and he felt if they did not become regular, to wait and see. She had her 2nd seizure in July and the same thing happened. They seemed to only happen every 1-2 months, but she has had 2 in the past month, with the most recent one this afternoon. The first ones happened when she was excited, ie going for a car ride or to go help with farm chores. These last two have happened while sleeping.

She is otherwise very healthy and mobile for her age, and she seems happy, but the seizures look really hard on her and i cannot help but think there will be a big one that will end her life one of these days. I guess I wonder what is the more caring way to handle this.... Let it happen naturally or should I be considering euthanasia?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I would recommend a skull xray to see what your dealing with. It could a be a tumor in her brain. We have a dog in our clinic that never had seizures all her life and in her old age developed them. She ended up having a tumor in her brain. She is on a high dose of Prednisone to decrease the swelling and she is really happy in her old age. Eventually it will come to that hard decision but for now she is happy.

If you can figure out what is causing the issue then maybe you can have a few more comfortable years with your happy companion.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I think it would be worth exploring treatment options, seizures can often be quite well controlled with medication, and if she is healthy and happy otherwise.. you could certainly have another couple of years with your pup.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

Our poor girl was fine for a few hours, but she has since had two more seizures in the past 2 hours and she is not coming out of them as well as before. We are being hit with a major winter storm and the nearest open clinic is over 30 miles away, up and over a mountain summit. The clinic suggested if we could find Valium to give her tonight, then bring her in tomorrow morning, that would be best. So we are calling around and debating on braving the scary roads to get her to the clinic. This is turning into a really rough night.


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Do what you think is best. Only you know when it is the right time to put your pet to rest. It sounds quite possible that she has a brain tumor, as I heard a common symptom is sudden seizures in dogs above the age of 5. I am so sorry you have to go through this terrible decision. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

If you can not travel. I would call the vet and see if there is any over the counter anti-inflammatory meds you could give her. I know advil and tylenol are bad for dogs but there could be something to help. With these seizures happening suddenly it is very likely there is something related to swelling. and reducing that swelling could slow or stop the seizures till you can travel. You can use Asprin but I would ask the vet first I do not know of any of your dogs underlying conditions and would not want it to cause additional issues in her system. but Asprin could help it is a NSAID.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

We just returned from er clinic. Her bloodwork came back completely normal, but she had a seizure when we were getting ready to leave, so they saw first hand how bad the seizures are. We gave her rectal Valium in lobby and was sent home with more doses to give. On the return home, she had another seizure, but since we were driving up a dangerous canyon in a major winter storm, we were unable to give her another valium dose and hubby held her in his lap until it passed. It did not seem as severe as the previous ones. Hopefully the last valium dose helped a little. We plan to take her to our regular vet as soon as they open in a few hours.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this. I am sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that that seizures are not unusual in senior boxers. I think the common treatment is Phenobarbital, after diagnosis. But, make a point of calling your Vet for advice, if you can't travel.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you for your kind wishes and sound advice! She is finally resting easy after seizing all night. Our vet has recommended we get her started on pheno barbital ASAP and get more Valium to give her when she seizes. They suggested if she does not stop having seizures, to bring her to hospital for iv Valium drip and they would also monitor her reaction to the pheno barbital. But since she is resting, which she desperately needs, we do not want to take her back to hospital yet.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

I hope we are out of the woods for the time being. Bonnie has not had a seizure for almost 12 hours and slowly getting back to herself, although still dazed and somewhat incontinent. After letting her sleep for a few hours, we took her to our normal vet for follow up. She gave us phenobarbital and a few more valium doses to have on hand, just in case. She said we need to keep her on close watch for another 24 hours, but she hoped this cluster episode is done. She expects Bonnie will have more seizures in her future, but hopes the phenobarbital will help. Unless Bonnie takes a bad turn, she wants us to return in four weeks to test phenobarbital levels.

So I sit here staring at my sleeping dog, on pins and needles that she will start seizing again...... But so far, she is zonked out in a much needed deep sleep.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

So... We have been riding the virtual roller coaster for 5 days now. Bonnie went all weekend without a seizure, but the side effects of the phenobarbital are awful. She started to pull out of it yesterday and we got excited, but this morning she had another grand mal seizure and I think she is also having minor seizures, as she will go into a weird twitching mode from time to time. Hubby and I spend our days helping her to go outside, picking her up when her legs pretzel and she gets stuck, cleaning up accidents because no matter how hard we try to get her outside, she is still having 2-3 accidents inside house daily, and otherwise holding our breath every time she falls down, thinking she is about to have another episode. Her drinking is so excessive that she is urinating twice as often. She also acts like she is starving, even though I am breaking her meals up into 4 servings, plus treats. And for the most part, she is a very doped up version of herself, which is just hard to watch.

I have a call out to my vet to get better guidance on the situation, but I keep wondering if this is the end or if we need to hang in there to see if she will get better, because right now I cannot say bonnie has a decent quality of life.


----------



## Tys_Mom (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi, I was searching google for information on grand mal seizers and found your post. 

First, how is Bonnie doing? 

Second, I have a 12 year old boxer who has never had a seizure until last night. He had another grand mal just about an hour ago. He is in a fuzzy state right now. Very confused, not walking well, drinking a lot of water. I guess I am just looking for advice on what has helped and what Bonnie had to go through as far as tests and treatment.


----------



## nimbus and trouble (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that you and your pup are going through this. 

From day one, our vet felt quite strongly that she had an inoperable brain tumor without the need for expensive diagnostic tests, but we monitored her blood work closely and took xrays of major organs.

After the Jan. 10th cluster episode, we started her on phenobarbital and prednisone. She responded well to that and had a couple of really good weeks, which we made the most of. Then, she got a sinus infection and went downhill fast. We were able to rally her back with trip to vet and injectable antibiotic along with her other meds. The following week she had another cluster episode that was worse than the one before. We added Benadryl and Pepcid ac to her meds and got oral valium to add to the rectal valium (important to have that on hand at home). The blood tests showed dropping red blood cells, showing cancer attacking and making her anemic. But she rallied back briefly. A few days before she passed, she started internally bleeding. She just became weaker and weaker, but not in pain. The day before her passing, I could not get my husband to let me have her euthanized, but I made arrangements on the last morning for our vet (friend) to come to home to help her, but Bonnie passed away peacefully in hubby/my arms on February 17th within 10 minutes of his arrival. Our vet said it was the best way that anyone could ask for their dog to pass. I am grateful for that. 

We fed her all the best and stinkiest foods (like tripe can food - YUCK), purina busy bones, etc. No matter how much we fed, she still dropped weight because her body used so much energy to fight the cancer. We also added goat's milk yogurt. She always needed water nearby. Her appetite and thirst remained strong until the final hour. With the increased appetite/thirst, she had to go to the bathroom every hour. If you were not right there to open door, she would have an accident. So, have a carpet cleaner on hand. It will get used often. Until the very end, she enjoyed physical contact, too and hubby/I took shifts so she had someone with her 24/7. One last thing. Take lots of pictures. 

Here is Bonnie five days before she passed, enjoying a nice spring day and rooting out some yummy cat poop.









She was a good girl and we miss her very much. But I'd like to think that her best friend (who passed in 2009) was waiting for her on the other side and they are now happily running free across green fields together.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

You are good dog parents and I am sure she knows how much she was truly loved. I agree that a peaceful passing is one of the best ways to cross over. I also agree and firmly believe that her best friend was waiting for her on the other side at The Rainbow Bridge. They will be waiting for you also some day.

Run Free Pretty Girl!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I’m so sorry about your loss and know how much it hurts. Pets not only bring us companionship, but a never ending supply of loyalty and unconditional love that makes them not pets, but family. I know how much she will be missed by everyone who’s lives she touched and know one day that the tears you shed today over her memories will one day bring a smile to your face, when you start to remember all the goofy things she did that made her so special and easy to love. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time.


----------

